# Fall Leaves - Young Girl



## twocolor (Nov 9, 2010)

Fall leaves are beautiful this time of year in Utah.   Just a few of this beautiful little girl.  Her mom asked for a portrait session for her birthday.

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## rabhobbes (Nov 10, 2010)

Really nice...love her eyes, too.


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice shots.

1 is easily my favorite.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice shots. Very lovely gal, and great eyes. I have to agree with Jerrfy that 1 is my fav. Although I think I could do without the two leaves on her back and the one that is poking into her forehead. 

#2, I feel like there is waaay too much space over her head, and that the crop at the hips looks really truncated. 

#3, kind of the same thing. A bit too much space over her head. I would rather have that space down below, allowing her hair to be fully in the frame. 

#4, I think is nice, but it kind of just doesn't do anything for me. I think her expression just looks a little too pissy or something. I think, again, I would also like to see some of the space above gone, and have more of her hair in the photo. I think in that kind of shot, it can look ok to crop into the top of the head.


----------



## twocolor (Nov 11, 2010)

GeneralBenson said:


> Nice shots. Very lovely gal, and great eyes. I have to agree with Jerrfy that 1 is my fav. Although I think I could do without the two leaves on her back and the one that is poking into her forehead.
> 
> #2, I feel like there is waaay too much space over her head, and that the crop at the hips looks really truncated.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the critique. I should state at the beginning, that I leave room for cropping. So when mom orders the traditional 8x10, the empty space on top gets cropped out. 

Although on #2, I was going for all that space. I wanted to show all the color on the trees above her head. Shooting straight on wasn't getting the feel of the color I wanted, so I got down low and shot up at her. I thought it was a different/fun shot.

I'm kinda liking the idea of cropping into the top of her head on #4, I might have to play with the crop on that one.  She does look a little miffed!  When you tell a kid to give me a soft, no teeth smile, you get a whole range of funny faces!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2010)

Good job!  :thumbup:


----------



## Naphtali14 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow, very nice work. 

The only thing I noticed was the reflection in her eyes in the first looks like an unnatural square.. I would personally remove this in Photoshop.. Something like this:


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 14, 2010)

Naphtali14 said:


> Wow, very nice work.
> 
> The only thing I noticed was the reflection in her eyes in the first and third look like a square.. I would personally remove this in Photoshop.. Something like this:



I actually liked the reflection in the eyes more...gives them a little more sparkle.


----------



## j-dogg (Nov 14, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## JoeBass (Nov 14, 2010)

I have to agree with JerrfyLube. Most magazines and photoshop pro's teach you how to ADD catchlights in the eye's to add that sparkle. Maybe you could adjust the catchlight's to look round and see what that looks like. I like the pictures a lot, very nice. By the way, how do you take a photo for editing and add it to the forum edited, please?


----------



## twocolor (Nov 14, 2010)

Naphtali14 said:


> Wow, very nice work.
> 
> The only thing I noticed was the reflection in her eyes in the first looks like an unnatural square.. I would personally remove this in Photoshop.. Something like this:


 
I agree with leaving the catchlights.  There have been studies done that show people with a catchlight or sparkle in their eyes look happier and nicer (take that with a grain of salt ).  I think I'll leave them!


----------



## twocolor (Nov 14, 2010)

JoeBass said:


> I have to agree with JerrfyLube. Most magazines and photoshop pro's teach you how to ADD catchlights in the eye's to add that sparkle. Maybe you could adjust the catchlight's to look round and see what that looks like. I like the pictures a lot, very nice. By the way, how do you take a photo for editing and add it to the forum edited, please?


 
Thanks!  As far as adding edited photos to the forum, you need to use a photo hosting website like flickr and then copy and past their URL into the forum.  I think there is a post on here that gives detailed instructions on how to post photos!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 14, 2010)

I think the catchlights looked perfect the way they were. Without them, her eyes, and therefore her whole expression, looks dead and lifeless.


----------



## andy700 (Nov 21, 2010)

Great pictures, number one must be nigh on perfect, the DoF control, colour and sharpness, and the balance of the subject and expression.


----------



## Sebastian Riel Ph. (Nov 21, 2010)

Good job  imho you may want to tone down your application of blur.


----------



## twocolor (Nov 21, 2010)

Sebastian Riel Ph. said:


> Good job  imho you may want to tone down your application of blur.


 

Thanks.  I did not do any blurring in post processing.  It's done with a small aperture.  I'm not on the correct computer to tell you exactly what the aperture was, but it was taken with my 50mm at a few stops short of wide open.


----------



## K8-90 (Nov 21, 2010)

I think your "application of blur" is perfect, as it really focuses the subject.


----------

